# clk bonnet



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

my merc clk has a problem with the paint on the bonnet,it appears to have millions of tiny scratches under the laquer,is it poss to wet sand them out or does the bonnet have to be sprayed,its silver


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

If it’s under the clear then it’s not going to be possible to polish them out.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You say it's under the lacquer - have you tried to polish them out or are you def sure it's underneath ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well if they are in tiny straight lines clustered together, then you might be looking at clear coat failure.

You need to try and put a picture up so we can all see it bud:thumb:


----------

